# Snow!!!



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

IT'S SNOWING!!! 

Here in Falcon, CO at 6,831 ft above sea level, I woke up to see it snowing!

It started at a rain/sleet mix but slowly moved over to snowflakes.

We are 3 weeks to a month early for this. I hope it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Where are the pics?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Here it is. All I had was my phone but if you look closely at the truck and lawn, you can make out a few flakes.

It was 76* yesterday. I got out and mowed the lawn. I love the Colorado weather patterns.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

The snow has picked up! It just needs to start sticking.

We are supposed to be back in the 70's by Sunday.

Here is out forecast for the next week. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Monument&state=CO&site=PUB&textField1=39.0701&textField2=-104.857

Here is another pic that shows it much better.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice but you can keep it.
Not ready for snow......yet


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Dont you know once you put the blade on, the snow wont stick. Better put it back in the garage for a few weeks


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

06HD BOSS;809680 said:


> Dont you know once you put the blade on, the snow wont stick. Better put it back in the garage for a few weeks


Well the plow never comes off that truck. It is dedicated for snow removal. I have had it here at the house because I am going through it getting it ready for the season.

But you are right, I used to put the plows on the night before a big storm, but everytime I did the storm went around us.


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like I need to get the camera and take some pics of real snow. I am looking at 4-5 inches of heavy wet stuff in my driveway now and it's still coming down. If it hits 6" I'm plowing. 

First stop the 3 peoplethat still owe me $ from last year to plow them in!!!!!!

Sandbrew


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Sandbrew;809778 said:


> Looks like I need to get the camera and take some pics of real snow. I am looking at 4-5 inches of heavy wet stuff in my driveway now and it's still coming down. If it hits 6" I'm plowing.
> 
> First stop the 3 peoplethat still owe me $ from last year to plow them in!!!!!!
> 
> Sandbrew


I was wondering how much you guys in the mountains were going to pick up. The forecast calls for an inch of accumulation for us on Tuesday. What do you expect up there?


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's a pic from my neighbors front porch for all of you wishing for snow.

Sandbrew


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

I never know what to expect based on the Denver reports. I follow a couple of weather geeks on pinecam a local website up here. They get it right about 90% of the time which is 2x better than the Denver weather folks.

Sandbrew


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Sandbrew, thats alot of snow for September. You can have it thats for sure.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow, as much as that looks good. I am not ready for it. I still have alot of money hanging off the trees and I don't want to have 2 leaf seasons next year that is for sure.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

even tho i dont have as many accounts as i would like yet I'll take snow anytime. so do you guys like rubbing it in? haha i cant wait


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

JR Snow Removal;809950 said:


> ...so do you guys like rubbing it in? haha i cant wait


Do we like rubbing it in? Absolutely! I can usually count on the first real event to be around Halloween. Last year at Halloween in was 60*+ outside. I knew we were screwed. I did 31% of my average last year. I ate my fill of Ramen Noodles, believe me.

I'm hoping this early snow is a sign of things to come. I really need to make up for last year.

I have one more landscape install, 300 ft of cedar privacy fence and 60 ft of retaining wall to build. I really dont need the snow until the middle of October but it wouldnt hurt my feelings if it came early.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

well hope you get it and good luck this seasonpayup


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Sounds like another round of snow for tonight. I ended up with about 10 inches of snow. 

Sandbrew


Colorado Weather Advisories for 22 September, 2009 6:00 MDT 

A storm system will bring the threat of heavy snow through Wednesday afternoon to the Front Range Mountains, Foothills and over the Palmer Divide above 6500 feet. Snowfall accumulations of 6 to 12 inches will be possible


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Autumn snow..........


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Sandbrew, I was wondering what your email was? Thanks.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Sandbrew you lucky man... 6''! Its September!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

God you guys are lucky!!! lol. Although I am jealous, I can wait at least another 1 1/2 months, about the beginning of November. At that point, the fall clean ups will be done (or just about). Right now, we have the leaves starting to change color up here, never mind fall. Keep the pics coming!

Aaron


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wow hopefully thats something to look forward to im jealous but so not ready yet (stuck in florida till nov) put all that snow in a big azz frezzer and then december 1st haul it to mass preferably the the northshore i'll be ready then


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I just checked the long range forecast, and It looks like we could get some snow late next week. C-mon snow, baby snow. If it happens, the last few contracts I need should be buttoned up. payup


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont think I'm going to get anything but rain. Highs are still in the 50's.


----------

